# moving to Celaya



## AliMarKin79 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello, My husband and I will be moving to Celaya for a couple years in June in for his work. I am hoping to get in contact with someone who is currently living in Celaya. Are there any expat groups that meet? Could anyone possible direct me to some Spanish lessons once I arrive. Neither of us speak any Spanish. 
Thanks!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

AliMarKin79 said:


> Hello, My husband and I will be moving to Celaya for a couple years in June in for his work. I am hoping to get in contact with someone who is currently living in Celaya. Are there any expat groups that meet? Could anyone possible direct me to some Spanish lessons once I arrive. Neither of us speak any Spanish.
> Thanks!


You may try to find a newcomers group in Celaya, there is one in Querétaro, it might help a lot
About Spanish lessons, I may recommend you a teacher, but he is also in Queretaro
Yo are in a hurry with the language issue


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

There are some good computer learning programs out there. I liked 'Visual Link Spanish', which had good audio and interactive lessons. That's a start for right now. Celaya isn't that far from San Miguel de Allende and the original Warren Hardy courses; an excellent way to learn .


----------



## AliMarKin79 (Nov 23, 2013)

AliMarKin79 said:


> Hello, My husband and I will be moving to Celaya for a couple years in June in for his work. I am hoping to get in contact with someone who is currently living in Celaya. Are there any expat groups that meet? Could anyone possible direct me to some Spanish lessons once I arrive. Neither of us speak any Spanish.
> Thanks!



Thanks for the information. I will check it out.


----------



## Koalilla (Jan 2, 2014)

AliMarKin79 said:


> Hello, My husband and I will be moving to Celaya for a couple years in June in for his work. I am hoping to get in contact with someone who is currently living in Celaya. Are there any expat groups that meet? Could anyone possible direct me to some Spanish lessons once I arrive. Neither of us speak any Spanish.
> Thanks!


Hello Ali,

In Celaya you can find many teachers to learn spanish and about our culture, currently we have many visitors from other countries so I think could be easy find groups to practice lessons.

I live in Celaya and I think you will have a great experience living in this small down town, near of San mIguel de Allende, GUanajuato capital, LEon y Querétaro.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I like Celaya and would consider living there myself, but without knowing Spanish before you arrive ... I think it's going to be a stressful time for you. It's unlikely you'll encounter many expats there. Best of luck.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Koalilla said:


> Hello Ali,
> 
> In Celaya you can find many teachers to learn spanish and about our culture, currently we have many visitors from other countries so I think could be easy find groups to practice lessons.
> 
> I live in Celaya and I think you will have a great experience living in this small down town, near of San mIguel de Allende, GUanajuato capital, LEon y Querétaro.


Are these "many visitors from other countries" living in Celaya or just passing through?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Koalilla said:


> Hello Ali, In Celaya you can find many teachers to learn spanish and about our culture, currently we have many visitors from other countries so I think could be easy find groups to practice lessons. I live in Celaya and I think you will have a great experience living in this small down town, near of San mIguel de Allende, GUanajuato capital, LEon y Querétaro.


Celaya is not a very touristic City, I don't think there are many expats there, in fact, I know there are not many.
There is not culturally very thriving, it's an industrial place, manufacture and agronomy
It is not a town, it's a City


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I very much enjoy wandering the Centro in Celaya and I think the plazas and government buildings and few historical things make it an interesting place to visit. Off the beaten path for foreign tourists, certainly. A principal, national rail freight line passes through Celaya which has brought a certain elevated element of criminal activity and occassional violence in recent years. I find it well located, centrally, for visits to many interesting places in the Central Highlands. I don't think it's as "industrial" as, say, Queretaro which can be a very unattractive place to be if you find yourself in the many industrial areas.  But if the husband is being transferred or offered a job there, that's a wonderful opportunity for the OP. Cross posting the questions to the Civil SMA Yahoo Group (San Miguel de Allende) may result in additional helpful information, including information regarding English-speaking expats in the Celaya area.


----------



## AliMarKin79 (Nov 23, 2013)

We visited Celaya in November before my husband accepted a 2 year job assignment. I am not surprise by your answer. We look forward to the challenge and opportunity to experience living in another country. My husband's company has a few other English speaking families already in Celaya. I hope one of our first side trips will be San Miguel. I had really hoped we could live there but the company wants it's permanent employees in Celaya. I will be going back to Celaya in March to select a home to rent. We saw a Sam's Club, Wal-mart, Costco and local mall so I am thinking routine shopping should by good. The produce looked awesome! I look forward to walking the large park were the ostrich's live. (can't remember the same of the park)

We have heard of some issues with the local traffic police stopping drivers for no apparent reason. Any advise or comments?

Thanks!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

AliMarKin79 said:


> We visited Celaya in November before my husband accepted a 2 year job assignment. I am not surprise by your answer. We look forward to the challenge and opportunity to experience living in another country. My husband's company has a few other English speaking families already in Celaya. I hope one of our first side trips will be San Miguel. I had really hoped we could live there but the company wants it's permanent employees in Celaya. I will be going back to Celaya in March to select a home to rent. We saw a Sam's Club, Wal-mart, Costco and local mall so I am thinking routine shopping should by good. The produce looked awesome! I look forward to walking the large park were the ostrich's live. (can't remember the same of the park) We have heard of some issues with the local traffic police stopping drivers for no apparent reason. Any advise or comments? Thanks!


I hope you guys to have a great time in Mexico!
You will learn lots of things and I'm glad to have people coming to work here!
About police, there might be issues with them, Celaya's are not that bad. My recommendation would be to learn Spanish, get acquainted with mexican traffic laws and have a phone number of someone who could help you if you don't understand something.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

It is a gret oportunity to live in a non touristy town where people will be more curious about foreigners and it will be easier for you to meet people. San Miguel is a pretty town but Guanajuato is wondeful, Dolores Hidalgo is fun to visit ,Queretaro is has a beautiful centro as wellt. Have fun looking for artisans, great wood workers in Apaseo el Alto. Isn´t Celaya where the "whory" dolls are made? Check out the various towns around, lots to do and lots to learn. You will not be that far from Morelia or Guadalajara so more places to explore. I am sure you will have a fun and educative 2 years, Enjoy Mexico!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Cajeta an other traditional candies!


----------



## zapfilms (Dec 11, 2012)

I think as the spouse what you want to do is familiarize yourself with the efficient, economical Mexican bus system, so after you get settled you can explore. I have encountered many wives (auto companies are male heavy) whose biggest challenge is to have something of a life as the husband will likely work 6 days long hours, these are many times fairly young couples w/2 careers so its a disruption. You are very close to Leon, to San Miguel and to Guanajuato; and Queretaro and even Mexico City are within easy reach. It may be worth it on more than academic level to take once or twice weekly Spanish classes in GTO city. The U there has extension couses in all sorts of stuff.

Of interest in most municipalities are the "Casas de la Cultura" frequently with classes in music and dance.

Hopefully its changed but I know 6 years ago my friends with husbands at GM & Valeo & ContiTech could not get work visas themselves. Of 3 friends 2 went pretty well stir crazy (and this was in SLP a large very interesting city), #1 returned to Brazil, #2 got divorced. #3, a resourceful French girl whose husband is with Valeo set up an interesting web based biz, took tons of classes, tutored French & English and was happy ...

.Best wishes in the beautiful state of Guanajuato!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Queretaro would be closer, Guanajuato is a ways to go for taking Spanish classes and I bet there are perfecly capable teachers in Celaya.


----------



## LaWera (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi, 
I live in Celaya. I know theres a language school that teaches Spanish for foreigners called Oxford Language School. Hope this helps and let me know if theres anything els I can help with. I've been living in Celaya for almost 3 years and Mexico for 5.


----------



## AliMarKin79 (Nov 23, 2013)

LaWera said:


> Hi,
> I live in Celaya. I know theres a language school that teaches Spanish for foreigners called Oxford Language School. Hope this helps and let me know if theres anything els I can help with. I've been living in Celaya for almost 3 years and Mexico for 5.


Thank you so much. That is great information and I will look into it when I arrive. We I was in Celaya to visit in November I believe I remember driving past that school. Thanks again!


----------



## LaWera (Mar 5, 2014)

No problem. Theres the regular Oxford School which is a private k-12, and then the language school next door. I really recommend learning the language, it will make your life SO much easier. Especially, if your the one who's going to be doing day-to-day errands around town. Do you have kids? If so I can give you some advice on being a mom here as well. We have like 4 neighbors who live in our neighborhood who are relocated from Ohio as well, and I'm guessing your husband might work for the same company. Who knows we might even bump in to each other


----------

